# White bread thought



## edward (Aug 15, 2011)

Which are the best source of high GI carbs for pwo ? I was thinking at white bread..because it's cheap and I can bring it with me to the gym


----------



## crzpaul (Aug 16, 2011)

edward said:


> Which are the best source of high GI carbs for pwo ? I was thinking at white bread..because it's cheap and I can bring it with me to the gym



 Dextrose is the best carbs for pwo.The  Bread  is not so good because , far as I know has starch which turns into maltose and then dextrose slowly.


----------



## bradLee (Aug 18, 2011)

edward said:


> Which are the best source of high GI carbs for pwo ? I was thinking at white bread..because it's cheap and I can bring it with me to the gym



You can use white bread. The only down side is bread is an overly processed carbohydrate and it contains gluten which may bloat you.


----------

